# My ankles and calves are NOT your chewsticks!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Ahhhhh....my little high drive, never a dull moment, 12-week old Kaiya!!

This little girl has QUITE the mouth! I'm with her 95% of the time and my husband/kids see her very little. She doesn't want me out of her sight no matter what. Needless to say I've worked with her the entire 4 weeks on the mouthiness. Somehow my husband has already managed to get her to not bite on him 90% of the time! (She's pretty mouthy with my 16-yr old daughter and 21-yr old son, too - but NOTHING compared to me!!).

So the new thing she started yesterday was attacking my feet and ankles when I'm walking through the house, up and down the stairs, etc. And the craziest thing? Now she's doing it when we go on walks!! She's got a MILLION things to see/smell/explore on our walks and up until this point she's done nothing but that. Then all of a sudden yesterday she ignored them all and honed in on my legs!!

Ideas on what's behind this? Why is hubby getting mouthed less than I am? God love her - she's awesome in EVERY way - this is just downright annoying - and painful!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How did he do it?


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

He's doing the same thing I am. He's grabbing her snout when she bites too hard and holding it closed for a few seconds and telling her "No Bite!" He then changes her focus to a toy or her bully stick. EXACT same thing I'm doing. Now, I realize his voice is deeper - but could that be the one and only thing that's making the difference?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

My 2 year old would mouth me more than anyone else in the house. She would jump on me, bite me, and just drive me nuts. I was also the one that did the majority of the feeding, training, walking, and playing. 
My guess is that her bond is deepest with you and maybe that's why she tries to engage you the most. 

How does she respond if you act like a "tree" when she starts to bite you? 
Do you completely turn around and ignore her while she's doing it?
I know you yelp, but have you tried removing yourself from the room and taking away her fun (you)?
Have you tried picking her up and taking her to her crate (as opposed to walking to it and letting her bite your ankles)?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe you just taste better.

She does it because she can. She is probably trying to get you to play.
Some people don't agree with the snout-grabbing but that is what my 
breeder recommended. Basically, this will be an on-going problem
for several weeks and you have to bear with it as best you can.
I'm sure you will get a lot of advice and commiseration.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

It's not that I don't agree with grabbing her snout, but just pointing out that if you do that, you are giving her what she wants: attention.
Puppies love attention plain and simple. I learned the hard way that if you give them just a speck (something as tiny as eye contact for bad behavior), then that is enough for them to continue their behavior.
When my pup was little and I got a crash course in raising evil GSD puppies, I realized that instead of knocking her off the couch until I was blue in the face, I got better results from turning my back to her when she did it. I also realized that instead of grabbing her snout when she bit me, I got better results for leaving the room. 
Even though she was getting 'negative' attention, it was still some kind of attention.
Losing your attention is what will get to her the most. 
At first, trust me when I say it WILL get worse. She will try harder than before to get your attention. If you're consistent however, you will start to see results. It's just more work and it takes longer this way.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta went after me the most when she decided chomping on people was a regular blast. The snout grab didnt work with her but she really didnt appreciate her tongue being pinched. Basically the tongue pinch is i would pin her tongue to the bottom of her mouth with my thumb and forefinger. and said no bite. She didnt appreciate it at all and stopped being so mouthy all the time. Her bond is stronger with me than anyone else in the house though so i think that may have something to do with why she was more mouthy with me than anyone else.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> My 2 year old would mouth me more than anyone else in the house. She would jump on me, bite me, and just drive me nuts. I was also the one that did the majority of the feeding, training, walking, and playing.
> My guess is that her bond is deepest with you and maybe that's why she tries to engage you the most.
> 
> How does she respond if you act like a "tree" when she starts to bite you?
> ...


The "tree"? Tell me more!!

If I turn around and ignore her - which I've tried several times - she just bites the back of me!! If I walk out of the room - she follows and finds - then starts knawing again! LOL

I did take her to her crate the other night because it got so out of hand - but still not sure if using her crate as a 'time out' because she's doing something bad is a good thing? Want her to only have positive feelings about her crate - which she has done beautifully in since day 1.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> It's not that I don't agree with grabbing her snout, but just pointing out that if you do that, you are giving her what she wants: attention.
> Puppies love attention plain and simple. I learned the hard way that if you give them just a speck (something as tiny as eye contact for bad behavior), then that is enough for them to continue their behavior.
> When my pup was little and I got a crash course in raising evil GSD puppies, I realized that instead of knocking her off the couch until I was blue in the face, I got better results from turning my back to her when she did it. I also realized that instead of grabbing her snout when she bit me, I got better results for leaving the room.
> Even though she was getting 'negative' attention, it was still some kind of attention.
> ...


I really do LOVE the whole ignoring her concept more than anything. But if you turn your back and she bites your back, bites the back of your legs, bites your feet...it's impossible to not move them or jump out of the way. How did you ignore when the landshark was velcroed to you? LOL

Oh, the other thing she does...if I get on her for biting me, she turns around and sinks those serrated suckers right into my brand new DOWN sectional sofa! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Oh, the other thing she does...if I get on her for biting me, she turns around and sinks those serrated suckers right into my brand new DOWN sectional sofa! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


:rofl: I'm sorry that just made me laugh.
She sounds like a fun puppy, but I feel for you. 
I know you work etc. but have you tried upping the training/exercise/socialization? There's nothing like a tired puppy during the shark phase.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I suspect it's the mouthy land sharks that cause my breeder to always wear shorts and Wellies (rubber rain boots) any time I see his wife post a photo of them interacting with their puppies.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> :rofl: I'm sorry that just made me laugh.
> She sounds like a fun puppy, but I feel for you.
> I know you work etc. but have you tried upping the training/exercise/socialization? There's nothing like a tired puppy during the shark phase.


I actually work from home (but ask me how much 'work from home' I've gotten done the past 4 weeks since this adorable little high maintenance fur baby has arrived??? 95% fur baby - 5% work! LOL)

She has been the center of our world, socialized to the max, walked 3 times a day (30-45 min at a time),trained daily ... she's quite the spoiled little thing!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

tintallie said:


> I suspect it's the mouthy land sharks that cause my breeder to always wear shorts and Wellies (rubber rain boots) any time I see his wife post a photo of them interacting with their puppies.


That's hilarious (and probably true!!)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Shasta went after me the most when she decided chomping on people was a regular blast. The snout grab didnt work with her but she really didnt appreciate her tongue being pinched. Basically the tongue pinch is i would pin her tongue to the bottom of her mouth with my thumb and forefinger. and said no bite. She didnt appreciate it at all and stopped being so mouthy all the time. Her bond is stronger with me than anyone else in the house though so i think that may have something to do with why she was more mouthy with me than anyone else.


I did something similar, when she grabbed my hand I let her get it but she got my finger down her throat in the process. Resulted in wet finger and dog who didn't grab my hand. I didn't yell or punish her, just gave her what she went for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like the "maybe you taste better" comment)

How about making a flirt pole, and while it may look a little strange while your out walking in public,,stick that in front of her nose,,the "movement" may be more enticing than your ankles


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I like the "maybe you taste better" comment)
> 
> How about making a flirt pole, and while it may look a little strange while your out walking in public,,stick that in front of her nose,,the "movement" may be more enticing than your ankles


Ordered a flirt pole 3 days ago...it's on the way now!! Let's hope that does the trick!!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

We heard somewhere, maybe here, that instead of teaching your dog '_no bite'_ which is what we had always done, teach your puppy to bite gently.

So we tried this approach with a lot of yelping ow and ouch and just let her go ahead and chew on us. 
Sometimes you really have to scream in the beginning to get their attention. 
But pretty soon you can reduce the volume and eventually they bite and chew human flesh softer and softer and the neighbors can no longer hear you either.

It really worked well too because now Miss Molly has an extremely soft mouth, like a bird dog maybe.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

My boy was so bad with the biting! I could not wear short or sandals! I tried all the suggestions from post about biting. The only thing that worked is if I barked at him, hehe. Not a mean bark, just a normal bark. Maybe my voice was too soft, I dont know. My sister thought i was crazy, I didnt care it worked heh


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"don't complain, train". i read that somewhere.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> If I turn around and ignore her - which I've tried several times - she just bites the back of me!! If I walk out of the room - she follows and finds - then starts knawing again! LOL


Besides using distractions like others have mentioned, try this.
Let out a yelp, walk into which ever room is closest and close the door, leaving pupperoni out in the hallway. Game over. 

If your house is set up right you can also put up a baby gate. We had one in the kitchen. When Harley got too rough I'd hop the gate and then ignore him for a few minutes. Again, game over. 

When she gets too rambunctious there's no reason why you can't calmly put her in her crate. Calmly is the key word here...even if your legs are bleeding profusely and you're ready to hang her from the ceiling fan.... Remain calm, don't forget to breathe and give her a time out.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh dear lord the shark phase!!!! Can I just say sorry and YAY my band aid stock just went up again lmao. I've had a ton of puppies before and GSD puppies but when I got my working line girl I was ready to lose my mind (it was gonna go with the rest of my flesh) she was relentless and I was constantly training constantly working her flirt pole, off leashed hikes for like 3 hours at a time etc.. it didn't work! Stand still = get nailed, grab the mouth = get nailed, redirect to a toy= dodge the toy and fight to get to moms hand... get nailed.. you get the picture. This girl was relentless I would put a toy in her mouth and engage with the toy and she would constantly spit it out and go for flesh thats all she wanted. She constantly would jump and nail me (poor chest had chunks of flesh gone constantly.. real attractive) she stopped biting hubby way before me and of course I did all feeding training walks etc.. so think everyone may be on to something about pushing harder to engage you because of that. My breeder finally told me don't be afraid to do a steady scruff with a firm no then redirect with a toy.. still didn't work. My arms looked so bad I got pulled aside at work and asked if I was suicidal lmao. I swear even if it seems like you're getting nowhere just keep up with the same thing.. toy in the mouth and play with the toy firm no etc.. and eventually she will grow out of it just hang in there I SWEAR it gets better. Train exercise and be consistant and definitely STAY CALM the rest she just needs to grow up some and she'll get better. Around 4 months Jinx started to get it and backed off trying to peel moms flesh from the bone.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine is 6 months and is still pretty bitey, with the additional painful fact that he also has most of his adult teeth too. He goes for my sleeves, arms, and hands. I've found the ignoring approach to be rather difficult since you have to have a high pain threshold. Yelping and screaming only encourages him more as well, same with walking away or any movement at all.

I often have a spray bottle handy when I just can't take it anymore and he doesn't stop. A small mist of water into the face usually does the trick.

At one point, I even growled, yes growled, and it actually worked, although that's not a recommended approach.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I did something similar, when she grabbed my hand I let her get it but she got my finger down her throat in the process. Resulted in wet finger and dog who didn't grab my hand. I didn't yell or punish her, just gave her what she went for.


 
yup! that happened a couple times too. Mainly with Riley after we adopted him when he was 5 months old. He stopped biting people altogether after about 4 days of gagging on someones finger. He doesnt mouth at ALL now at 6 years old.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Besides using distractions like others have mentioned, try this.
> Let out a yelp, walk into which ever room is closest and close the door, leaving pupperoni out in the hallway. Game over.
> 
> If your house is set up right you can also put up a baby gate. We had one in the kitchen. When Harley got too rough I'd hop the gate and then ignore him for a few minutes. Again, game over.
> ...


LOL....love that last sentence!

Unfortunately, my house is all open - so unless it happens in our bedroom - the baby gate thing doesn't work. I can, however, put her in our laundry room off the kitchen and close the door...would that be the same idea?

She cannot STAND to have me out of her sight!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> oh dear lord the shark phase!!!! Can I just say sorry and YAY my band aid stock just went up again lmao. I've had a ton of puppies before and GSD puppies but when I got my working line girl I was ready to lose my mind (it was gonna go with the rest of my flesh) she was relentless and I was constantly training constantly working her flirt pole, off leashed hikes for like 3 hours at a time etc.. it didn't work! Stand still = get nailed, grab the mouth = get nailed, redirect to a toy= dodge the toy and fight to get to moms hand... get nailed.. you get the picture. This girl was relentless I would put a toy in her mouth and engage with the toy and she would constantly spit it out and go for flesh thats all she wanted. She constantly would jump and nail me (poor chest had chunks of flesh gone constantly.. real attractive) she stopped biting hubby way before me and of course I did all feeding training walks etc.. so think everyone may be on to something about pushing harder to engage you because of that. My breeder finally told me don't be afraid to do a steady scruff with a firm no then redirect with a toy.. still didn't work. My arms looked so bad I got pulled aside at work and asked if I was suicidal lmao. I swear even if it seems like you're getting nowhere just keep up with the same thing.. toy in the mouth and play with the toy firm no etc.. and eventually she will grow out of it just hang in there I SWEAR it gets better. Train exercise and be consistant and definitely STAY CALM the rest she just needs to grow up some and she'll get better. Around 4 months Jinx started to get it and backed off trying to peel moms flesh from the bone.


That sounds EXACTLY like Kaiya!! She wasn't bred specifically to be a working dog - but I'm assuming if they are really mouthy, really high drive like this - she probably has these traits as well? Is the amount of mouthiness directly related to what kind of drive they have?

We've raised 2 GSD's (both of them gone now ) and even though my female that just passed was the alpha of her litter and high maintenance in so many ways, I don't remember her being mouthy as a pup at all. My male who passed 4 weeks ago had the most intense play drive you can imagine! He LIVED and WORKED to have a ball or frisbee thrown to him (so he could catch it in the air). He could do it 24/7 if someone threw to him! Anyway, I do remember he was somewhat mouthy - but NOTHING compared to this little lady!!

She is high drive, focused, extreme eye contact with me all the time. But if she's awake - she's biting!!

When do these guys start teething by the way? I don't remember what age! (It's been 7 years)


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> yup! that happened a couple times too. Mainly with Riley after we adopted him when he was 5 months old. He stopped biting people altogether after about 4 days of gagging on someones finger. He doesnt mouth at ALL now at 6 years old.


I've got acrylic nails - how far down should I go? LOL


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

She needs time out, get a crate- it works wonders. Odin was a crazy landshark, he went through LOTS of squeeky plush toys, but there were times when he was just impossible and will not stop biting- he goes in the crate fior timeout.

Let her whine and perform while in the crate- ignore it, she needs to understand that it's not acceptable.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*Meet my flip-flops.....*

As of yesterday, these shoes looked completely normal. Since she decided she wants to bite my feet and ankles now in the past 24 hours...even on dog walks....THIS is what they look like as of this morning!!

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> She needs time out, get a crate- it works wonders. Odin was a crazy landshark, he went through LOTS of squeeky plush toys, but there were times when he was just impossible and will not stop biting- he goes in the crate fior timeout.
> 
> Let her whine and perform while in the crate- ignore it, she needs to understand that it's not acceptable.


She's got a crate. It starts the minute she wakes up!! I have given her a couple of time outs in her crate the past couple of days for this. When I get her out - she starts up again!

If I put her in the crate every time she mouthed - she'd be in there 90% of her life right now! LOL


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

You'd be surprised how quickly they learn how to avoid the time outs


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> As of yesterday, these shoes looked completely normal. Since she decided she wants to bite my feet and ankles now in the past 24 hours...even on dog walks....THIS is what they look like as of this morning!!
> 
> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


Your feet and ankles look bloodless to me  Time to get those Wellies!

I would almost always carry a tug toy made from braided fleece (10-14" long is plenty) to redirect the landshark for the time being. They begin teething somewhere in the 4 month range usually from what I have experienced so far.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Liesl is a nipper also. Here's our experience so far:
1. Closing snout, grabbing jaw and tongue, etc. DO work. She won't repeat a behavior that is consistently unpleasant. Beware of losing an acrylic nail in her mouth, can you take a vacation from them for a few months?
2. When possible walk with long pants and thick shoes. As she bites, kick up that heel into her mouth and snout as you continue to walk, or kick behind you into her snout with the heel NOT being bitten. Basically, make her activity of heel biting an unpleasant series of collisions between your heels and her snout. On each contact say "NO!" Once she stops (allows you to walk a few steps without biting) stop and reward. We've reduced Liesl's urge to nip greatly doing this. I know all the "positive reinforcement only" birds will rail against this, but IMHO there is a place for non-harmful but directed negative training (and it works).
3. All of the above may take a long time depending upon how stubborn the dog is. Have patience, you may have several more months of this ahead of you.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> You'd be surprised how quickly they learn how to avoid the time outs


How long should the time-outs be? I may start trying this as long as you all agree that it won't give her negative feelings toward her crate.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

tintallie said:


> Your feet and ankles look bloodless to me  Time to get those Wellies!
> 
> I would almost always carry a tug toy made from braided fleece (10-14" long is plenty) to redirect the landshark for the time being. They begin teething somewhere in the 4 month range usually from what I have experienced so far.


It's only been 24 hours since the foot/ankle/calf biting has started...you should see my forearms!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

billsharp said:


> Liesl is a nipper also. Here's our experience so far:
> 1. Closing snout, grabbing jaw and tongue, etc. DO work. She won't repeat a behavior that is consistently unpleasant. Beware of losing an acrylic nail in her mouth, can you take a vacation from them for a few months?
> 2. When possible walk with long pants and thick shoes. As she bites, kick up that heel into her mouth and snout as you continue to walk, or kick behind you into her snout with the heel NOT being bitten. Basically, make her activity of heel biting an unpleasant series of collisions between your heels and her snout. On each contact say "NO!" Once she stops (allows you to walk a few steps without biting) stop and reward. We've reduced Liesl's urge to nip greatly doing this. I know all the "positive reinforcement only" birds will rail against this, but IMHO there is a place for non-harmful but directed negative training (and it works).
> 3. All of the above may take a long time depending upon how stubborn the dog is. Have patience, you may have several more months of this ahead of you.


Thanks for this info!!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> As of yesterday, these shoes looked completely normal. Since she decided she wants to bite my feet and ankles now in the past 24 hours...even on dog walks....THIS is what they look like as of this morning!!
> 
> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!





PiedPiperInKC said:


> It's only been 24 hours since the foot/ankle/calf biting has started...you should see my forearms!!


I had bloody fingers and cuticles for a few months during that stage when I was using a clicker for marker training


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

just a heads up the time outs work some but at that age she was awesome in the crate and once I started using the crate for time outs she became ridiculous in the crate even at bedtime I made a personal choice to stop using it for time outs because of her age it was making it engative to her... around 6 months I was able to start using it for time outs again but at like 12 weeks it just made it too negative for her


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> just a heads up the time outs work some but at that age she was awesome in the crate and once I started using the crate for time outs she became ridiculous in the crate even at bedtime I made a personal choice to stop using it for time outs because of her age it was making it engative to her... around 6 months I was able to start using it for time outs again but at like 12 weeks it just made it too negative for her


That's exactly what I'm worried about. She has LOVED her crate from the very 1st night and has never cried once. I don't want to mess that up!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

billsharp said:


> Liesl is a nipper also. Here's our experience so far:
> 1. Closing snout, grabbing jaw and tongue, etc. DO work. She won't repeat a behavior that is consistently unpleasant. Beware of losing an acrylic nail in her mouth, can you take a vacation from them for a few months?
> 2. When possible walk with long pants and thick shoes. As she bites, kick up that heel into her mouth and snout as you continue to walk, or kick behind you into her snout with the heel NOT being bitten. Basically, make her activity of heel biting an unpleasant series of collisions between your heels and her snout. On each contact say "NO!" Once she stops (allows you to walk a few steps without biting) stop and reward. We've reduced Liesl's urge to nip greatly doing this. I know all the "positive reinforcement only" birds will rail against this, but IMHO there is a place for non-harmful but directed negative training (and it works).
> 3. All of the above may take a long time depending upon how stubborn the dog is. Have patience, you may have several more months of this ahead of you.


Negative reinforcement does work sure...
It's just harder to go for positive reinforcement because it takes more work 
Sorry, but when there is a great way where you DON'T have to cause discomfort to your dog, WHY would you chose the path of discomfort?

I don't get why we as humans feel we can hit things. Your pup isn't understanding why you're hitting him and you lose the trust. 
Clearly, a GSD pup is going to be a shark. That should be KNOWN before you get one and appropriate techniques should be used, not easy ones.

ETA: The crate time out only has to last a few minutes, maybe 3-5. Let her calm down, then let her out.
It also depends on HOW you put her in her crate. If you shove her in there for being a bad girl, she's going to develop a negative association.
However, if you treat it like she won an awesome crate time out, she won't develop the negative association. 
It's your pup and you can handle the biting however you like. There are some methods that will hurt the bonding and trust and there are methods that can build on it. You can also use the biting to your advantage to teach her to have a soft mouth so that when she is nipping, it doesn't hurt so bad.
Good luck eace:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Negative reinforcement does work sure...
> It's just harder to go for positive reinforcement because it takes more work
> Sorry, but when there is a great way where you DON'T have to cause discomfort to your dog, WHY would you chose the path of discomfort?
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't read that as closely as I thought I did...but I re-read...and although I appreciate the advice...there will be no discomfort used in teaching her not to mouth. Heck, if I didn't spank my kids I sure as heck am not going to do the equivalent to my dog!! (my kids turned out ok, by the way!! LOL)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> LOL....love that last sentence!
> 
> Unfortunately, my house is all open - so unless it happens in our bedroom - the baby gate thing doesn't work. I can, however, put her in our laundry room off the kitchen and close the door...would that be the same idea?


Not exactly.  
I'm suggesting that YOU go in the room and close the door. The message is, if she bites you, YOU go away. Wait just a few seconds and open the door. If she runs at you and starts to bite again, go back in the room. 

It shouldn't take long for her to figure it all out. Don't run away from her, she'll think it's a game. Just walk into the laundry room calmly. If you have to, count to ten as you're walking, it'll make you forget about the pain from the bites. 

I also want to add that this doesn't replace the times you want to distract her because sometimes that works. Other times they're just bound and determined that you're the chew toy of choice...that's when I used it.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Not exactly.
> I'm suggesting that YOU go in the room and close the door. The message is, if she bites you, YOU go away. Wait just a few seconds and open the door. If she runs at you and starts to bite again, go back in the room.
> 
> It shouldn't take long for her to figure it all out. Don't run away from her, she'll think it's a game. Just walk into the laundry room calmly. If you have to, count to ten as you're walking, it'll make you forget about the pain from the bites.
> ...


So you're saying walk calmly to the laundry room, even though she'll be biting my ankles the whole way there, then push her back so I can close the door...correct?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> So you're saying walk calmly to the laundry room, even though she'll be biting my ankles the whole way there, then push her back so I can close the door...correct?


Ohhh she's a real stinker!! Try letting out a loud yelp to distract her long enough to let go of your leg so you can get away from her. 

Think of it this way. Whether you leave the room, hope over a gate, turn your back to her or put her in her crate, the message you're sending is that when she bites, she doesn't get to play with you.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Ohhh she's a real stinker!! Try letting out a loud yelp to distract her long enough to let go of your leg so you can get away from her.
> 
> Think of it this way. Whether you leave the room, hope over a gate, turn your back to her or put her in her crate, the message you're sending is that when she bites, she doesn't get to play with you.


Got it!!

I'll try it after she wakes up from her beauty rest - the only time I get any peace - AND any work done!! (check out the pic I just posted of her sleeping...hard to imagine this little angel is such a SHARK!! LOL)

I'll report back later with hopefully positive results!! :help:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*I'm now a member of the bloodied appendages group!!*

@WhiteShepherds - have tried your idea - when she bites - get up, turn around and walk to another room & close the door for a couple of minutes. I've done it a dozen times over the past 45 minutes - and even though I now have the attached 'war wounds' to show for it - it does seem to be throwing her off a bit!!

She lays outside the door, sniffs under it, scratches at it and barks. She wants to get to me SO bad!!

When I come out now she looks SO sad laying there & she seems to be calming down a bit - a little bit longer each time before she starts knawing on me again! Let's hope this is a breakthrough! (and let's hope my feet & ankles make it through this little experiment!)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If you're tired of the puppy biting I'll take her off your hands for a few months...promise I'll give her back


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> If you're tired of the puppy biting I'll take her off your hands for a few months...promise I'll give her back


LOL...you'd have to pry her from my arms to do that!!:bump:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> LOL...you'd have to pry her from my arms to do that!!:bump:


Or your ankle.


----------

